# Chael Sonnen: 'Silva revealed yet another weakness for me to exploit in our rematch'



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> "Thank you, Anderson, for revealing yet another weakness for me to exploit in our rematch. Beating that poor punching bag doesn't impress Uncle Chael, guy. You tipped your hand like a chump poker player at a $5 table in Atlantic City. You may have beaten Vitor, but in the process, you LOST your edge. By beating that husk, you gave me the last page of your playbook. Revel in your time, [because] it ENDS the night you face me. I will mow you down like autumn wheat, AGAIN."


Link
Original source


Finally!!!
I missed this guy! :thumb02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

limba said:


> Link
> Original source
> 
> 
> ...


he is a clown.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Compare the movement and dynamism of Anderson at 126 to the Chael fight and i think it's pretty clear that the rib injury was a real problem for him. Watching it back even before anything has landed you can tell Anderson isn't moving the same as he usually does.

A rematch with Chael at this point is pointless IMO, if it doesn't end with a brutal rnd 1 KO and Chael does get Silva down then i still can't see him going 5 rounds without falling into a triangle.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

LOL, he's such a jerk but it is funny. He beat the heck out of Anderson in the first fight but at the end of the day Chael, you lost!


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

> I will mow you down like autumn wheat, AGAIN.


"i must apologize for Wimp Lo. he is an idiot. we have purposely trained him wrong, as a joke."

"you think that losing is winning!"


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Compare the movement and dynamism of Anderson at 126 to the Chael fight and i think it's pretty clear that the rib injury was a real problem for him. Watching it back even before anything has landed you can tell Anderson isn't moving the same as he usually does.
> 
> A rematch with Chael at this point is pointless IMO, if it doesn't end with a brutal rnd 1 KO and Chael does get Silva down then i still can't see him going 5 rounds without falling into a triangle.




Anderson's movement was exactly the same in the Chael fight. He went for a ton of flying knees and then claims he had a broken rib. :sarcastic12:



I'll say it for the fiftieth time, the commission does not sanction fighters to fight WITH BROKEN RIBS.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Finally, Chael's back. Is the source reliable though? I know Chael talks a lot, and sometimes he can say things that doesn't make any sense, but wasn't Vitor actually a friend of his? I remember an interview with Chael where he said he'd rather fight Anderson that Vitor, because he thinks Vitor is the better fighter and would beat Anderson, but now he calls him a punching bag? :confused02:
And plus, isn't he trying to keep himself "off the radar" for some time?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

So he got Anderson down for 4.5 rounds and hurt Anderson little...then taps out and he wants to act like he is a bad man? His GnP couldn't KO a 13 year old. He sucks.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm claiming ignorance on this one, what weakness did Chael claim to have perceived?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

americanfighter said:


> he is a clown.


Repped for seeing the blatant truth!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I really want Silva to KHTFO


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So he got Anderson down for 4.5 rounds and hurt Anderson little...then taps out and he wants to act like he is a bad man? His GnP couldn't KO a 13 year old. He sucks.


Someone described his GNP as facial massage and i agree.
He´s ridiculous, he doesn´t trow punches with strength in order to not gas and be sure that he´s gonna be able to provide the massage for the all 15/25 minutes.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I'll say it for the fiftieth time, the commission does not sanction fighters to fight WITH BROKEN RIBS.


perhaps before you feel compelled to repeat an argument 50 times you should make sure the argument is valid first? his ribs weren't broken, they were bruised. 

but before you talk about what a ***** he is because they were "just" bruised, you should go get your ribs bruised some time and then see how you do with 185 pounds of man laying on them for 20 minutes. they make breathing a painful chore, let alone throwing your legs and guard around.



VolcomX311 said:


> I'm claiming ignorance on this one, what weakness did Chael claim to have perceived?


pretty sure none. he's just starting the mental game back up. 

why he's so sure he deserves a title shot again so soon after being busted for cheating, i don't know.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I wonder if Sonnen has fixed his sub defense weakness yet. :confused02:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The final piece of the puzzle is.....


















wait for it...........




















Don't get kicked in the face. Chael clearly is a genious!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I agree, he is a clown. The tough guy claims to realize another weakness is Anderson's game while he lost the first fight. I wouldn't mind seeing the rematch though, just to see Chael go down.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't even care what Sonnen thinks he has discovered!

Maybe that weakness he was talking about is the fact that Silva doesn't wear a bulletproof vest, therefore Sonnen could shoot him. lol

But Sonnen - even when his career is in an akward situation - can deliver some epic trash talk!

I believe we will have Silva - Sonnen 2 in the next 15 months.

_This coming from a neutral Sonnen fan!_


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, it's pretty obvious by now that if you stand still in front of Anderson and let him find his range, you're going down. Chael had it right the first fight. He was moving in and out a lot with angles and Anderson couldn't get comfortable.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

*Shut Up Chael!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Shouldn't Chael me more concerned with getting back into the UFC? I thought Dana dropped him until all his crimes were paid for.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not this shit again... No one at UFC MW is beating Anderson Silva.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

He will still have the best chance to win against Anderson. But i dont think the rematch would be the same as the first one. Without the rib injury he will be more of a threat.


----------



## Samin00 (Feb 3, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> The final piece of the puzzle is.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaaaahahhaha QFT.when will he finally understand? anderson had his ribs injured, he used DRUGS for gods sake and he claims to have found the secret to silva's gameplan........ don't get kicked. And you know if he had won the first fight i could understand his point of view on anderson, like ok you won but NO YOU DID NOT FINISH SILVA!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The reason Silva looked so bad standing against Chael (R) is because he knew Sonnen was going to eventually set up the takedown. That, and Chael got in Silva's face, and pressured him and used good hand speed. The reason Silva made Vitor and Forrest look like amateurs is because Vitor was too cautious, and Forrest Griffin is just slow. I think Griffin is a decent fighter, but if there is ever a fundamental weakness he has, it's his speed.

I still like Silva to submit Sonnen again though.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So he got Anderson down for 4.5 rounds and hurt Anderson little...then taps out and he wants to act like he is a bad man? His GnP couldn't KO a 13 year old. He sucks.


Haha this is ridiculous. Obviously Sonnen is a controversial guy with a big mouth but don't exaggerate. Anderson has a solid guard and Chael is the only one to EVER beat him up like that. Chael also put him on his arse from standing... he outstruck Anderson at some points in the fight.

I'm biased because I like Chael (unlike Anderson he's consistent with his antics and doesn't pretend to be a nice guy) but then again so are you.

Sonnen has always had weak sub defense but let's face it he smashed Anderson up for 4.5 rounds. Silva subbed Lutter - he's no joke on the ground... Chael did well and in a rematch will get the W.

Can't wait to see Sonnen smash some real humbleness into Anderson, will save him pretending he knows what humbleness is like he's been doing since he entered the UFC :thumb02:

Neg away Silva fans, I don't care because Uncle Chael is on his way (...to court but once he's done he's on his way to bury Anderson Silva) :thumb02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

he hasn't noticed shit, he's just talking crap and playing mind-games as usual. I believe at some point Chael asked himself why noone cared about him and the answer was that he's a boring personality with a LnP fightstyle. Thats why noone gave a F about him, so he starts talkin random crazy talk that only someone trying to get famous does...or someone who is actually mentally ill. I think Sonnen is the first with a touch of the second.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Insert eyeroll in 3...2...1...


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wait a moment here, people actually still care enough to take the time to listen and report about what Sonnen has to say, dam thats just fcuked up.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Forgive me for being a bit of a noob, but I don't understand this broken rib situation.. Did Silva go into the fight with broken ribs - if so how was that allowed? - or did Sonnen break his ribs during the fight?

I flipping love Sonnen tbh, his trash talk is epic and he backed it up by smashing Silva up. I guess I'm a bit bias cos I'm so desperate to see Silva lose as I really do dislike him.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

This is going to be hilarious when Silva karate chop KOs Sonnen.

Courtesy to the teachings of Mr. Seagal.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is obviously going to kidnap Seagal to prevent him from teaching Anderson any more of his deadly moves.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

SpecC said:


> This is going to be hilarious when Silva karate chop KOs Sonnen.
> 
> Courtesy to the teachings of Mr. Seagal.


If anyone could produce a KO via karate chop, it'd be Silva.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

wow this dude is still talking after everything that has happen. I hope silva ko him or big bubba does it in jail.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

andromeda_68 said:


> perhaps before you feel compelled to repeat an argument 50 times you should make sure the argument is valid first? his ribs weren't broken, they were bruised.
> 
> but before you talk about what a ***** he is because they were "just" bruised, you should go get your ribs bruised some time and then see how you do with 185 pounds of man laying on them for 20 minutes. they make breathing a painful chore, let alone throwing your legs and guard around.



lolbro. Have YOU ever had bruised ribs? They don't hurt that bad, it's just like anything bruised. With the adrenaline of a fight you don't hardly feel broken bones, let alone some (unnoticeably, unreportedly, unverified) bruises.


And here are the excuses so far for Silva:


Silva got outstruck (AND DROPPED) because he was fearing the take down.


He let Chael get the takedowns to get a submission.


He would of outstruck and outwrestled Chael except he had some bruises.


Chael has hypogonadism. (what?)


Silva fans love to forget that the FIRST thing he said into the microphone was that he looked bad because he had an injury and his shady Brazilian doctor "begged" him not to fight. Not because Chael had a good gameplan. I remember when 7-8 months after the Mir fight, Nogueira said he had bad staph infection, and it was verified that he had spent a week prior in the hospital, and people were like "EXCUSES ARE FOR LOSERS!!" But nah, for Silva, he can say or do whatever he wants.



box said:


> Shouldn't Chael me more concerned with getting back into the UFC? I thought Dana dropped him until all his crimes were paid for.



He's not banned or released or anything, they've just agreed to hold off on any contracts until the legal issues are resolved.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

lol @ him thinking hes gonna get another shot anytime soon


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Is he gonna get tapped again too? Jesus Sonnen needs to learn some humility, the guy was caught cheating for fck sake, shut your mouth for once.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

chael is jus awesome


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> Is he gonna get tapped again too? Jesus Sonnen needs to learn some humility, the guy was caught cheating for fck sake, shut your mouth for once.





dutch sauce said:


> chael is jus awesome


Haha, on two consecutive posts. Some of us love him, some of us hate him. I'm torn between the two i guess.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> lolbro. Have YOU ever had bruised ribs? They don't hurt that bad, it's just like anything bruised. With the adrenaline of a fight you don't hardly feel broken bones, let alone some (unnoticeably, unreportedly, unverified) bruises.
> 
> 
> And here are the excuses so far for Silva:
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He's not getting a rematch.

He'd get destroyed anyway.

By the way, here's Anderson "hardly feeling" his rib injury. Keyboard warriors always did make the best fighters and physicians.











Also...the "unverified" rib injury


> .
> 
> I actually saw a documentary about three weeks ago that they did leading up to that fight, where Anderson Silva had a popped cartilage in his rib, and they didn't tell anybody, and he came in and fought that fight.... that's the (stuff) that legendary fights are made of.


http://content.usatoday.com/communi...fort-could-be-great----or-a-staring-contest/1


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> *The reason Silva looked so bad standing against Chael (R) is because he knew Sonnen was going to eventually set up the takedown. That, and Chael got in Silva's face, and pressured him and used good hand speed.* The reason Silva made Vitor and Forrest look like amateurs is because Vitor was too cautious, and Forrest Griffin is just slow. I think Griffin is a decent fighter, but if there is ever a fundamental weakness he has, it's his speed.


You tell'em girl!!! :thumb02:



osmium said:


> He is obviously going to kidnap Seagal to prevent him from teaching Anderson any more of his deadly moves.


No...Seagal is impossbile to kidnapp. 
But Sonnen's gonna hire an even bigger badass!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

In Chael We Trust!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol @ posting the picture of after the first round , when Chael had already broken one of Silva's ribs.



Actually since Silva got his ribs broken by Sonnen later in the first round, and the first round was also the most dominant round Sonnen had, it seems Silva fought BETTER with the broken rib. :thumb02:


Chael broke his rib in the first fight and would do so again in the rematch, excuses are just excuses. The reason Silva got owned so bad is that he spent his time training with Seagal for fun and getting his yellow rope in Capoeira, instead of rolling hard with olympic level wrestlers and working on his inside-boxing.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah....the only guy to ever ''outstrike'' silva is sonnen...every other striker got destroyed except for sonnen, this must mean that his striking is out of this world!

1. when in reality he didnt outstrike silva, he landed a good shot in the 1st and thats it, for the rest of the fight while they were standing silva really hurt him

2. watch every1 of silvas fight and watch his fight against sonnen...you mean to tell me there wasnt a difference?

he moved a LOT LESS on the ground, he wasnt that agressive, and he didnt really care for sonnens strike, if any1 understands ANYTHING about MMA they would know that in a rematch sonnen would never tag AS like that unless AS literally lets him

and every1 knows deep down in a rematch sonnen would just lose earlier...why do his fans want to suffer again

**** it, i say if the haters think sonnen will truly save the MW division from AS demon claws we should just have this rematch already, lets do it in prison! sonnen's cell so he has an advantage, and doping is allowed...i still pick AS:thumb02:

start the betting


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Haha, on two consecutive posts. Some of us love him, some of us hate him. I'm torn between the two i guess.


haha me too Rauno 



Roflcopter said:


> He's not getting a rematch.
> 
> He'd get destroyed anyway.
> 
> ...


Exactly Rofl!

A bruised rib makes a normal human a nursing case!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Lol @ posting the picture of after the first round , when Chael had already broken one of Silva's ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chael didn't break his rib. His rib wasn't broken to begin with. It was cracked. And like the interview said, he did it like a week before the fight. That's why it showed up on the medical report.

Seriously you sound like a troll with your nonsense.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

limba said:


> No...Seagal is impossbile to kidnapp.
> But Sonnen's gonna hire an even bigger badass!


If we see Chuck Norris in Chael's corner, I've got money on Chael KO by opening glove tap.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Chael didn't break his rib. His rib wasn't broken to begin with. It was cracked. And like the interview said, he did it like a week before the fight. That's why it showed up on the medical report.
> 
> Seriously you sound like a troll with your nonsense.


http://www.bloodsportmma.com/mma-ne...ibs-likely-out-until-march-2011-says-trainer/

http://www.5thround.com/47443/chael-sonnen-rematch-must-wait-anderson-silva-out-until-early-2011/


Troll. Cracked in the first round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What does that have to do with the fact that he came in with a rib injury? Of course he aggrivated his ribs, he was already injured and came in trying to fight on them.



> “It was really close because the doctors didn’t want him to fight. He hurt his rib last Friday in sparring. He hurt it, but he didn’t think it was hurt that bad and then Sunday morning, I had about 13 missed calls in a matter of 25 minutes. They were all from Anderson and he was calling me to tell me he was in pain. He couldn’t breathe. I took him to the hospital and they X-Rayed each rib and they noticed that it was a bit swollen, but there was no fracture. They said it was bruised ribs, but the way he reacted when they touched it and how tender they were, they said it was in the muscle as well as the bruise. I’m not a doctor, but this is just what they told us. They prescribed some Ibuprofen 800 for him because it was so close to the fight, they couldn’t do any Vicodin.”


http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/..._Gives_Details_On_Anderson_Silva's_Rib_In.php


Also LOL at you, "Chael would break his ribs again".

Yes, because it is likely that Anderson would injure his ribs in training again and then worsen an injury he should've been sitting at home resting for.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Silva told Dana he was going to sub Sonnen and went out and backed it up. 

Next fighter please..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> What does that have to do with the fact that he came in with a rib injury? Of course he aggrivated his ribs, he was already injured and came in trying to fight on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because if something is bruised a little they spontaneously crack? :confused05:


I guess you think Gonzaga came in with a broken nose against Randy too.

Oh that's different because Randy did that illegally by accident, Sonnen did it by smashing Silva in the ribs with his shoulders, elbows, and fists legally and deliberately.


But check this out, you guys are totally right. A hurt rib made Chael a way better striker:












And I agree too, Chael's ground and pound is awful and doesn't hurt.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> But check this out, you guys are totally right. A hurt rib made Chael a way better striker:


Of course it does! Wich part of a injured rib do you not understand? Seriously? :confused05: Every little move of your body hurts when a little rib is bruised or cracked.

But that gif is awesome! Even after Chael hurts Silva and almost dropped him, he was still afraid of his striking


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> *Because if something is bruised a little they spontaneously crack? * :confused05:
> 
> 
> I guess you think Gonzaga came in with a broken nose against Randy too.
> ...


You are right, that's never happened in the history of sports.

Never has someone played on a twisted/sprained ankle and left with a high ankle or fracture. 

Never has someone played on a torn ACL and then have their ACLs completely deteriorate from only 30-60 minutes of high intensity playing. *coughBrandonRoy*

Aggravating or re-aggravating injures doesn't happen. It's not actually EXPECTED to happen at all. Hence, you know...those physician guys who go to school for years say you should REST and not fight/play/run/jump. 

Also punching someone on pre-injured ribs isn't totally getting an unrealistic advantage.

Also, a guy who's known to whimiscally avoid even the so called fastest hands in the division couldn't have possible been feeling disoriented and sluggish from a rib injury which may have affected his head movement and fluidity...especially early in the fight where the so called epitome of Morphine itself, adrenaline hadn't reached its height yet.

Nope...not at all. Anderson usually just stands there and gets punched from lead right hands from a mile away. All of those other fights...illusions bro...illusions.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Also punching someone on pre-injured ribs isn't totally getting an unrealistic advantage.
> 
> Also, a guy who's known to whimiscally avoid even the so called fastest hands in the division couldn't have possible been feeling disoriented and sluggish from a rib injury which may have affected his head movement and fluidity...especially early in the fight where the so called epitome of Morphine itself, adrenaline hadn't reached its height yet.



So you're admitting Chael did strike and crack his ribs? 


I quoted the second half to emphasis how ridiculous it sounds. So Chael didn't crack his ribs, but he did in the first round, but Silva got dropped before Chael even had a chance to pound on Silva's ribs, but it was the ribs that Chael hurt that let Silva get dropped... but...but...


But you can just keep spouting out excuses if you want. I've got lots of articles and gifs and interviews to riposte with thanks to this wonderful internet contraption.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> So you're admitting Chael did strike and crack his ribs?
> 
> 
> I quoted the second half to emphasis how ridiculous it sounds. So Chael didn't crack his ribs, but he did in the first round, but Silva got dropped before Chael even had a chance to pound on Silva's ribs, but it was the ribs that Chael hurt that let Silva get dropped... but...but...
> ...


Yeah, probably. It doesn't have any real significance considering he was pre-injured.

Do you think Mark Coleman owns Shogun for "breaking his arm".

You sound ridiculous. Sonnen has the chips stacked up for him, a 50% Silva, the benefit of doping elevated levels of testosterone and in general a Silva that likely took him lightly and he stopped and then suspended from the UFC.

No excuses necessary.

Chael Bummin isn't even going to see Silva again, let alone beat him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I do love when people focus on the submission and act as though the remaining 4.5 rounds never happened. Fact is, injury or no injury, Sonnen is the biggest threat to Anderson in the MW division at this time. Anderson was never going to stop the take downs to begin with, so that people makes excuses for him in that regard is absolutely ridiculous. A healthy Anderson Silva couldn't stop a takedown from Vitor Belfort, and yet it was the rib injuries that made Chael's takedowns so effective? Keep telling yourselves that. Don't forget that Santa Clause is real while you're at it. 

I think it obvious that Anderson was injured. I will even admit that it clearly effected his stand-up. But again, you all focus on the submission as if Chael wasn't able to control Silva for nearly a full fight... it's as though because Silva caught that sub, he clearly toyed with Chael and did what he set out to do. Which is absolutely bunk, because I'm certain if he'd truly had his way, he'd have slapped on the triangle in the first round. Chael was obviously effective, and I can't believe that you nuthuggers wouldn't want to see your Lord and saviour come out and prove that it was the 'fluke' so many of you expert analysts claim it was. That a combination of factors is what gave Sonnen 4.5 rounds. Were I you, I'd be dying to see this fight again. You all claim that no one at MW can touch the man, but Sonnen did more than that. He whomped your boy. And you don't want him to get revenge?

Sonnen vs. Silva II is bank, and of course it'll happen. You're dreaming if you think otherwise. Dana wants it. I can tell you that outside of a few keyboard warriors, the fans want it. And I'd be willing to bet that Anderson Silva wants it, if only to prove to himself that it was a one shot deal. The length that some of you go to to make excuses is comical. Again, I concede that he clearly moved differently that night, and this was obviously the result of an injury. But I reiterate... he was never going to stop the take downs. And it's obvious that Sonnen knows how to control people on the ground, even if his sub defence can be deemed 'poor' (ironic, given he fought off a man seeking a sub for 4.5 rounds). It was going to be a tough fight for Silva regardless of the circumstances, and to not be able to put your personal biases against Sonnen aside and admit that is sad.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No one cares about second place.

Sonnen got stopped. Period.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Quite conflicted about this rematch. On one hand I just don't want to give this character the satisfaction or opportunity to get any more pseudo fame. On the other hand I really really really really really really really 
K...is that enough...want to see Anderson flip the switch and punish Chael for five full rounds. NO KOs...actually that would be fine, but I'd rather see Chael look like M. BISON in Street Fighter when he loses. Anybody have a GIF of that. You'll get a rep from me if you find it...lolz!

M. Bison end credits...lolz!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3-BnVngMis

Personally it should be GSP, Okami to avenge his DQ loss, then LHW belt and RETIRE.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No one cares about second place.
> 
> Sonnen got stopped. Period.



If you Silva fans would just admit Silva got stomped for no reason other than Chael is the #2 MW by far, then instead of making excuses for Silva getting outwrestled by the best MMA wrestler, and instead just give Silva the credit he deserves for his heart and composure pulling off a 5th round finish when he desperately needed it (one of only a handful of 5th round finishes in history).. there'd be a lot less Chael fan vs. Silva fan threads and a lot more respect.


And a lot more run-on sentences apparently.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No one cares about second place.
> 
> Sonnen got stopped. Period.


Thanks for the constructive comments, as always :thumb03:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> If you Silva fans would just admit Silva got stomped for no reason other than Chael is the #2 MW by far, then instead of making excuses for Silva getting outwrestled by the best MMA wrestler, and instead just give Silva the credit he deserves for his heart and composure pulling off a 5th round finish when he desperately needed it (one of only a handful of 5th round finishes in history).. there'd be a lot less Chael fan vs. Silva fan threads and a lot more respect.
> 
> 
> And a lot more run-on sentences apparently.



Sure as soon as the following things happen.

1: Silva does not come in injured, verified by medical report and Dana White himself.

2: Sonnen doesn't fail the drug test.


After that, I'll gladly give Sonnen credit.

But that's never going to happen. And if it does, Silva will dispose of him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Sure as soon as the following things happen.
> 
> 1: Silva does not come in injured, verified by medical report and Dana White himself.
> 
> ...



Everybody comes in a little injured. Silva had a little bit of a bruise or whatever and Chael (source verified, cannot be disputed) cracked his rib.

Sonnen was cleared and the drug charge was a resolved clerical error.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

DAMN it's good to have Chael back talking at least!

just to throw a little gas on the fire.... 

Chael had the flu in that fight but has never mentioned that as an excuse.

Before the fight Silva said he had a great camp and felt great.

I'm still not sure if he was lying before the fight or after.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva and his associates also clearly set Chael up for money laundering. The Champ is taking 'ducking' to new heights.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've got two new nicknames.

George's "Safe" Pierre.

and are you ready...

FAIL SONNEN...

That's right pack your bags and move along...


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Chael is a bum, and he has to worry about other potential challengers before he even gets a shot at Silva again. He doesn't deserve to be in the same ring with Silva or any champion for that matter.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> I've got two new nicknames.
> 
> George's "Safe" Pierre.
> 
> ...


Blanderson Silva.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Blanderson Silva.


Yah because that kick he knocked Vitor out with was soooo "boring"... :confused03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Crester said:


> Yah because that kick he knocked Vitor out with was soooo "boring"... :confused03:


Lighten up, Francis. Learn to laugh and quit taking the internet so seriously.

Only the internet's best and brightest would have taken my post seriously. Congratulations, sport.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm drunk and about to go to bed, so forgive me if I sound like a nut sucking gaybo...

...but....

Chael will beat Anderson if there ever was a rematch; and I think there will be, but only after...


...GSP beats him...

Ugh, yup, very drunk, but ya know, the truth comes out when ya drunk...

Much love, ga'night.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Everybody comes in a little injured. Silva had a little bit of a bruise or whatever and Chael (source verified, cannot be disputed) cracked his rib.
> 
> Sonnen was cleared and the drug charge was a resolved clerical error.


Except he wasn't. And Chael only had his suspension reduced by the incompetent commission.

They basically semi-exempted him from having elevated levels of testosterone because he had a good excuse.

Which is, by far the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm surprised there isn't more Sonnen fans here. I'd love to see him dominate Silva agian.. just an extra 2 mins next time. 

I think the dude is hilarious. He has crazy obscure comments, but they're witty. I want to see more of that guy!

Sonnen FTW!


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> I'll say it for the fiftieth time, the commission does not sanction fighters to fight WITH BROKEN RIBS.


Oh really? They've sanctioned fighters who cannot even make a fist with a broken hand that caused a massive eye injury to Anthony Johnson.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

guy incognito said:


>


Just watched the Vid. Great find

WAR Sonnen!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


>




That is probably the most awesome highlight I've ever seen. If I wasn't a big Chael fan before I sure as hell am now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

kgilstrap said:


> Oh really? They've sanctioned fighters who cannot even make a fist with a broken hand that caused a massive eye injury to Anthony Johnson.


And people walking into the cage with staph infection(Hamill)


And of course.....a cracked skull!laugh


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Reality is Anderson beats Sonned via whatever the fuk he wants. Probably K.O. if and when it ever happens. Not likely.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

He always talked very highly of Vitor. Going as far as saying Vitor would beat Silva and is a much tougher fight for him.

WAR CHAEL.!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anderson did NOT have a broken rib leading into the fight. Chael sonnen broke it!! This has been said multiple times by ed soares. Anderson walked in the octagon with a bruised rib and walked out with a broken one.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i like silva as my 3rd fav mw but...... sonnen will win this rematch and again it will be a one sided beatdown, WAR CHAEL, only morons dont want to see this match.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> lolbro. Have YOU ever had bruised ribs? They don't hurt that bad, it's just like anything bruised. With the adrenaline of a fight you don't hardly feel broken bones, let alone some (unnoticeably, unreportedly, unverified) bruises.


a) i'm not a bro
b) yes i have had bruised ribs, and 
c) judging by this and the rest of your posts in this thread *you *have not, because
d) they hurt like a motherfucker and seriously affect not only your breathing but your abdominal movement, and also 
e) i'll take your posts seriously when you stop cherry-picking your info, because actually, the rib injury WAS documented.










chael's a roid-popping cheater. a roid-popping cheater who in numerous interviews after the fight admitted that silva rocked him several times, and admitted to losing consciousness at the end resulting in the tap. which, since you want to comment on consistency here, he initially tried to play off in the ring by claiming he didn't tap even though he did (cheating, part deux). whereas silva ate punch after punch to the face and looked a whole lot prettier than sonnen did leaving the fight despite the huge difference in strikes landed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> He always talked very highly of Vitor. Going as far as saying Vitor would beat Silva and is a much tougher fight for him.
> 
> WAR CHAEL.!


And then he comes out all over sudden and says this to Vitor.. well, well.. :sarcastic12:



> "By beating that *husk*, you gave me the last page of your playbook."


ver highly indeed!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Chael isn't ever going to get this rematch. It's really a lose lose situation for Anderson even to take another fight with him. And add to that how long he's had off, he'll have to work his way up the ladder again. And at some point Chael will have to fight someone with decent BJJ at which point he WILL lose again.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i love chael, cant wait to see him as middleweight champ


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Chael The Fail strikes again FUUN!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> And then he comes out all over sudden and says this to Vitor.. well, well.. :sarcastic12:
> 
> 
> 
> ver highly indeed!



Actually he does, that's why I'm not so sure why he called him a husk, but I guess Chael doesn't always make sense. 






2:35 you can hear him calling Vitor the better fighter of the two.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Leed said:


> Actually he does, that's why I'm not so sure why he called him a husk, but I guess Chael doesn't always make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that he did and now he calls him a husk :thumb02: 

Isn't that ironic lol^^ One day he praises people, the other he mauls them ;D


Chael never makes sense. Everything he says is a lie and nothing but lies!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It simply verifies to me that Sonnen is a showman when it comes to the Octagon. He'll do and say what he feels is most likely to get a rise. After the success it generated for him going into the Silva fight, he likely believes that this is what the fans want to see, and if we're going to get mad at anyone, let's at least put a portion of the blame on the many, many fans who reacted positively to it. Why would Sonnen not continue to run with it if it literally made the fight the first time around? 

Because, as was said, he had nothing but the utmost respect for Vitor just mere months ago. Praised him as a great fighter whom he had much respect for. And now this? It's all a show, people. I again reiterate that Sonnen obvious has his demons behind the scenes, but when it comes to fighting, the man is obviously part fighter, part entertainer. And I think that rubs a few of you the wrong way because you liken it to professional wrestling, not realizing that fighters can be entertaining as well.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It simply verifies to me that Sonnen is a showman when it comes to the Octagon. He'll do and say what he feels is most likely to get a rise. After the success it generated for him going into the Silva fight, he likely believes that this is what the fans want to see, and if we're going to get mad at anyone, let's at least put a portion of the blame on the many, many fans who reacted positively to it. Why would Sonnen not continue to run with it if it literally made the fight the first time around?
> 
> Because, as was said, he had nothing but the utmost respect for Vitor just mere months ago. Praised him as a great fighter whom he had much respect for. And now this? It's all a show, people. I again reiterate that Sonnen obvious has his demons behind the scenes, but when it comes to fighting, the man is obviously part fighter, part entertainer. And I think that rubs a few of you the wrong way because you liken it to professional wrestling, not realizing that fighters can be entertaining as well.



Quoted for truth!

Sonnen is the only man to put an utter beat down on Silva, backing up all that smack he talked prior to the fight.

Who knew Sonnen was part fighter, part entertainer? Don't take it to heart people. He's playing a similar role to a polititian :thumbsup:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Silva ko's chael before chael decisions Silva.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Chael trolling the online MMA community again!

It's amazing how so many people fall for his act. Because thats all this is, an act, a show. He's hilarious, keep it up Chael.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It simply verifies to me that Sonnen is a showman when it comes to the Octagon. He'll do and say what he feels is most likely to get a rise. After the success it generated for him going into the Silva fight, he likely believes that this is what the fans want to see, and if we're going to get mad at anyone, let's at least put a portion of the blame on the many, many fans who reacted positively to it. Why would Sonnen not continue to run with it if it literally made the fight the first time around?
> 
> Because, as was said, he had nothing but the utmost respect for Vitor just mere months ago. Praised him as a great fighter whom he had much respect for. And now this? It's all a show, people. I again reiterate that Sonnen obvious has his demons behind the scenes, but when it comes to fighting, the man is obviously part fighter, part entertainer. And I think that rubs a few of you the wrong way because you liken it to professional wrestling, not realizing that fighters can be entertaining as well.





> Chael trolling the online MMA community again!
> 
> It's amazing how so many people fall for his act. Because thats all this is, an act, a show. He's hilarious, keep it up Chael.


I totally agree, it's obviously just an act but still I'm a bit annoyed by it. what bothers me is 
A. His fans, thinking he's so fantasitc for running his mouth.
B. The fact that hes so mediocre and boring, and was getting nowhere in his career until he starts this crap and now all of a sudden he gets tons of fans praising him, and all the attention he wants.
I never had any tolerance for attention-whores and it bugs me when people fall for it.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anderson Silva beat Chael Sonnen via Triangle Arm Bar, that is all.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I totally agree, it's obviously just an act but still I'm a bit annoyed by it. what bothers me is
> A. His fans, thinking he's so fantasitc for running his mouth.
> B. The fact that hes so mediocre and boring, and was getting nowhere in his career until he starts this crap and now all of a sudden he gets tons of fans praising him, and all the attention he wants.
> I never had any tolerance for attention-whores and it bugs me when people fall for it.


Quoted for post of the day, imo!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I totally agree, it's obviously just an act but still I'm a bit annoyed by it. what bothers me is
> A. His fans, thinking he's so fantasitc for running his mouth.
> B. The fact that hes so mediocre and boring, and was getting nowhere in his career until he starts this crap and now all of a sudden he gets tons of fans praising him, and all the attention he wants.
> I never had any tolerance for attention-whores and it bugs me when people fall for it.


He's not mediocre and boring at all and beating okami, marquardt and whopping anderson is getting somewhere in your career.

You say we're idiots for being fans of chael while all you haters get so upset by what he says and actually talk about him more then us.

Showmanship has been in combative sports since forever and it is proven effective.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

andromeda_68 said:


> a) i'm not a bro
> b) yes i have had bruised ribs, and
> c) judging by this and the rest of your posts in this thread *you *have not, because
> d) they hurt like a motherfucker and seriously affect not only your breathing but your abdominal movement, and also
> ...


ummmmm what? you say chael admitted to losing consciousness but then you say chael tried to deny tapping?
thats what happens when you blank out for a second you don't remember what just happened,he was asking rosanthal what happened.

Testostarone and roids are different and if anderson's ribs where really hurt enough to the point where he couldn't be effective then why was he so effectively using his right side which is supposedly where his ribs was badly hurt.

he was throwing them right elbows and kicks just fine to me.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

-His sudden leap of talent manifested about same time he started using steroids (before the Okami fight) - how coincidental.

-He walked up to Anderson Silva and punched him square in the face, ya that happens on a regular basis - it had nothing to with any pre-fight injury. 

-The whole, going to a doctor, getting his ribs looked at and having the doctor not advising him to fight thing was probably made up as well.

-He had absolutely everything in his favor, steroids, injured Silva and in the end got cut up and finished.

-The guy needs to get back in line and earn a shot. Preferably by getting evaluated by a real physician for his 'condition.'


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

chael haters i despise you all


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Is it just me or is Chael Sonnen the Tito Ortiz of the middleweight division. He's a mediocre fighter but people go gaga for him because he talks trash.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> Is it just me or is Chael Sonnen the Tito Ortiz of the middleweight division. He's a mediocre fighter but people go gaga for him because he talks trash.



I dont think a Mediocre fighter would kick the crap out of Anderson Silva.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

we shouldn't be so prone to judge
say you're chael, you earn X$/fight, you want to buy some stuff, I don't know, a house or whatever, you realize you need some more $$$
you know that on your job, some extra smack talk can get you that extra cash, you don't really care, it's your job after all, so you just do it, get the hype up, get paid and move on.

it's not a matter of being an "attention whore", it's just that you get paid better when you put on some hype.

I'd do it too, it's a job, you do what you got to do to get paid, and if you have the opportunity to get paid better, then you just take it or you're an idiot.

These guys might have PR people all around em all day, thinking about what they're gonna say and how they're gonna act. it's entertainment, television, how boring would it be if we only had GSPish "nice guys"?

this little controversy is what makes it more fun and this is where the money is, which is good for the fighters, the UFC so the organisation grows bigger/faster, and for the public because it's a great entertainment.


but you never got told not to believe whatever you see on TV ?

IMO, they're probably getting pretty close to WWE-like scenarii for some fights, that's where the money is.
People don't really care about sport or violence, but when they see hate and grudge, they're more prone to pay for PPV. Facts and numbers talk for themselves.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I was getting very sick of all the Chael love, hype and talk coming out of his mouth.

But I have to admit, after he has gone away for a while, now he is back, I think he may have grown on me back then without me realising. I found his quote quite funny actually. 

If Silva does beat GSP, I would like to see a Sonnen rematch just to see how much of a difference that rib made. But Sonnen would also likely have to beat a top middle AND Okami if he is to get another shoot within the next couple years.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Chael is my new Tito Ortiz of Hated fighters... He talks more shit then he can dish out just like Fail Tito.

I respect him as a Human Snuggy and a hard/annoying fighter to beat, and even more annoying to listen to


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

hadoq said:


> we shouldn't be so prone to judge
> say you're chael, you earn X$/fight, you want to buy some stuff, I don't know, a house or whatever, you realize you need some more $$$
> you know that on your job, some extra smack talk can get you that extra cash, you don't really care, it's your job after all, so you just do it, get the hype up, get paid and move on.
> 
> ...


I see your point and in a way sure I understand it. Many people would do the same. Still imho it's classless and I wouldn't sink to "WWE" level just to get paid more. I'd rather keep my integrity and be a normal respected human being for what I accomplish, than turn into what Chael has become.
It's just a way of saying "hey I can't make it to the top so I'll find a easier way of getting paid".
And again I understand why many people would do it, but I still consider it tacky.
And like I said before, it really isn't Chael that bugs me but the fans for buying his crap. It's a sport and the fighters should earn what they get from performing in the cage...not from talking crap in interviews (only to fail).
Anyone can talk...talk is cheap, wich makes Chael cheap.
So he want's to be WWE sure I can see why ($$) but I will never respect him for it, and those that do IMO are just contributing to making this sport more fake and crappy.


----------



## Catterman (Feb 1, 2011)

I will say this. At least Chael is good at talking trash. If we want to go back in time and look at some epic "crap trash talkers" Kos takes the cake. He wasn't even good at it. He just did a lot of it. When they fought, i really wanted Silva to murder Chael, but like mmaswe82 said, he's grown on me since. BUT i dont see how he could find a "weakness" in such a short fight that was so uneventful other than the KO.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

mmaswe82 said:


> I totally agree, it's obviously just an act but still I'm a bit annoyed by it. what bothers me is
> A. His fans, thinking he's so fantasitc for running his mouth.
> B. The fact that hes so mediocre and boring, and was getting nowhere in his career until he starts this crap and now all of a sudden he gets tons of fans praising him, and all the attention he wants.
> I never had any tolerance for attention-whores and it bugs me when people fall for it.


I can see why it would be boring seeing the fighter who's nutsack you swing from everyday getting dominated by a mediocre fighter :sarcastic12:


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

All Chael does in LnP.. and thats considered winning? The rules really need to change.

Btw, I'm wonderin what Chael thinks his knew found weakness in AS is?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Fail Chonnen...

That Is His New Nickname. I'm Going To Tweet Him Through An Anonymous Account Of Course...roflz! 

Can't Stand This Guy...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> I can see why it would be boring seeing the fighter who's nutsack you swing from everyday getting dominated by a mediocre fighter :sarcastic12:


I'm not even much of a Silva fan, get your facts straight.
Can't take that I'm talking bad about the man whos nuts you hug every day?

Edit: also, dominated? Chael still lost so if I was an AS nuthugger I would be thrilled about that fight now wouldn't I?


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Honestly, this guy needs to just stop talking. He fought Anderson, and lost. Get over it.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it's funny that he "figured out" Silva's weakness...
We all know his weakness, with sub losses to elite guys like Griffen, Horn twice, Sobral, Filho, Maia and Silva. Lol this guy is a joke.


----------



## hardbodyheath (Jan 26, 2011)

Andersons english sucks.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

most of you guys are stupid, saying chael is a lay and prayer even though he has great top control and GNP, ask yushin,nate and anderson, he also is the person closest to stopping silva and put the biggest beating on him. forget how funny he is and his gold trash talk he has the skills to back it up, if you cant see that you are retarded and need to stop giving your stupid opinions on him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm terribly vexed about this fight. Part of me does not want Silva to give him the spotlight. Let 
Fail "Chode" nnen fade away into obscurity. 

Part of me wants to hear the post conference interview of him stating what he thought about Anderson's latest triangle lock or KO win over him.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> most of you guys are stupid, saying chael is a lay and prayer even though he has great top control and GNP, ask yushin,nate and anderson, he also is the person closest to stopping silva and put the biggest beating on him. forget how funny he is and his gold trash talk he has the skills to back it up, if you cant see that you are retarded and need to stop giving your stupid opinions on him.


CHAEL IS FAIL :thumbsdown:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

mmaswe82 said:


> I see your point and in a way sure I understand it. Many people would do the same. Still imho it's classless and I wouldn't sink to "WWE" level just to get paid more. I'd rather keep my integrity and be a normal respected human being for what I accomplish, than turn into what Chael has become.
> It's just a way of saying "hey I can't make it to the top so I'll find a easier way of getting paid".
> And again I understand why many people would do it, but I still consider it tacky.
> And like I said before, it really isn't Chael that bugs me but the fans for buying his crap. It's a sport and the fighters should earn what they get from performing in the cage...not from talking crap in interviews (only to fail).
> ...


Well it's a business, I think Zuffa/DW never said any excuses about how they're in it for the money and the show.

IMO we're borderline WWE as it is now, I'd rather see people fight than talk.

but I try to put myself in the position of a fighter.

Aside of the champs and big names, I think an average UFC fighter doesn't make THAT much money, so an extra 10, 25 or 50k couldn't hurt when you're thinking about how short the career might be, they have to think about their future and being an UFC fighter probably don't help much on a resume.

So if I wanted to be smart, I'll do all the show I can in order to get that extra cash each time I fight. Not all fighters have the ability to pull out a SOTN, KOTN or FOTN at will, hyping up makes up for good show (therefore helping to secure a spot in the division), good PPV ratings, therefore better money for the fighter.


And of course, the fans buying it is the reason why it actually works so well. But let's be realistic, as soon as you turn your TV on, you're in for a load of BS, lies and acting, people WANT to buy it and they're happy with it.

Fighters thrash talking and Zuffa/DW behaviour regarding them is just good business management, give people what they want to see, get them involved and passionate, then take their money. This is the bottom line, anything else is BS if you ask me, anything else is for the show and for the fans to buy.

If you're a plain/regular fighter, people will not remember you unless you're an excellent fighter in the octagon (like GSP for example), but if you know in your heart you'll never be a champ, you do whatever you can to milk the cow the longest you can. If you have a family to take care of, kids you want to send to college, you don't ask yourself about the "cred", you just do what it takes to get the most money out of it, and if it involves acting like a moron, you just do it.

It's a show before it's a sport, and on TV shows, people act like morons all the time because they're very well paid for and because that's what fans want to see.

If you separate business and personal matters, it's the smart thing to do. Who cares if in your job, you act like a jerk, if in real life, you're a regular dude doing what you have to and being true to yourself.

When fighters appear on TV, they're doing their job, and part of it is acting and hyping, they're rewarded for this because their employers make more money if they do it.

and a real professional (in fighting or whatever else) does never mix personal and professional persona


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im also sick of fans saying stupid things like mma is becoming wwe, no wrong mma is real wwe is a bunch of actors feeling eachother, and mma trash talk is usually funny and witty like chael sonnen but then again rampage and james toney make a strange case


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im also sick of fans saying stupid things like mma is becoming wwe, no wrong mma is real wwe is a bunch of actors feeling eachother, and mma trash talk is usually funny and witty like chael sonnen but then again rampage and james toney make a strange case


I´m sick of WWE fans pretending they´re MMA fans. 
Time for you to go watch Sonnen and his theatric antics, this is the place for fans who like real fights and real fighters.

BTW, your avy really suits you.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im also sick of fans saying stupid things like mma is becoming wwe, no wrong mma is real wwe is a bunch of actors feeling eachother, and mma trash talk is usually funny and witty like chael sonnen but then again rampage and james toney make a strange case


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

hadoq said:


> Well it's a business, I think Zuffa/DW never said any excuses about how they're in it for the money and the show.
> 
> IMO we're borderline WWE as it is now, I'd rather see people fight than talk.
> 
> ...


Good answer, + rep.
I totally understand the point you make but I still think it's kind of sad that it has to be like that. And I will never support it by buying into it. I wish fighters could just be real and not have to resort to this kind of stuff.
Also Chael seems to be a terrible person ouside of his job for more than one reason so he is kind of a special case imo.
Anyway I've been in too many Sonnen discussions so I guess it's time to just put him on ignore and let the people who enjoy his antics just carry on doing so.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd actually really like to see a rematch, once Chael gets his legal issues sorted out. Sonnen put a solid 4.5-round beatdown on Silva, and I'm really curious to see if he could do it again. Plus, there's just so much nonsense surrounding their first match-up (rib injuries, PED's, etc.) that it just needs to happen for the record.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

For as much as I dislike Sonnen, I give the guy props for not making excuses after he ended up getting subbed. I hate fighters that make excuses or claim they didnt really lose a fight (see Tito Ortiz after everyone of his losses, Michael Bisping after losing to Wandy).


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Ryankmfdm said:


> I'd actually really like to see a rematch, once Chael gets his legal issues sorted out. Sonnen put a solid 4.5-round beatdown on Silva, and I'm really curious to see if he could do it again. Plus, there's just so much nonsense surrounding their first match-up (rib injuries, PED's, etc.) that it just needs to happen for the record.


Well said. Exactly my thoughts.

With no BS and drama, let's just get these two men in the Octagon again and see how much was due to 'excuses' and how much is simply due to the fact Sonnen is a far superior wrestler and landed on Anderson with a few sneaky punches.


----------

